# L2.82 Upgrade may be released.



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I have learned, an update or new release may be imminent. This is directly due to all the hard work that Dish Network invested in listening to our members and their valuable feedback. Kudos to both of you I might add.  

At this time, I feel in is all of our best interests, not to speculate about what may or may not be in a update, as this has not been publically released by Dish Network, and any speculation by anyone at this time might prove not to be beneficial to any 942 recipient. We look forward to hearing back from all of you once and if, an update occurs, as your opinions at this site, are valued by those who create. As always, DBSTalk, is the place for the most reliable information available. And at the end of your hard day, isn't that all that matters. Thanks to all of our members, and to Echostar, in assisting with this,so that all may now enjoy the benefits. Trust me, some goodies are a coming. :grin: Aren't you glad you waited.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> At this time, I feel in is all of our best interests, not to speculate about what may or may not be in a update, as this has not been publically released by Dish Network, and any speculation by anyone at this time might prove not to be beneficial to any 942 recipient.


Hmmm. I think we're all adults here. I think we can handle both the surprises and the disappointments. I certainly don't feel like I need anyone to filter good or bad news (or any news).


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Regardless of what you may hear elsewhere, as I stated, you shouldn't jump the gun to quick, in all fairness to your members. To my understanding, any changes for the 942 have been delayed, for further testing. If correct, I commend Dish for patiently testing any new enhancements or revisions before we all get it. So, when the time comes, you will hear it first, when it comes to accurate information. Patience and a little compassion maybe, but we will all enjoy in the end. Take care all.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> <snip>..........
> At this time, I feel in is all of our best interests, not to speculate about what may or may not be in a update, as this has not been publically released by Dish Network, and any speculation by anyone at this time might prove not to be beneficial to any 942 recipient. .


Jeesh, what's wrong with a little speculation. That's half the fun of these groups. As long as everyone makes it clear they're speculating and not proposing as fact, there's nothing wrong with it and it won't hurt anyone.

As for "glad I waited", that's yet to be determined. I loved my 942 when I first got it......and I still like it a lot but there's no question that it's stability has declined with the last few software upgrades.

By the way, I am one of those providing feedback to Dish and have also given them a few usb key downloads.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

If this is going to be your policy, that is posting speculative information and then censoring and removing any additional speculation upon your speculation, then no thank you. Do you get where this whole thing is hypocritical? Is this a flaunt of your 'connections'?

I think you will do a greater service to your members if you don't censor responses for anything other than blatant misinformation and obviously profane content.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> If this is going to be your policy, that is posting speculative information and then censoring and removing any additional speculation upon your speculation, then no thank you. Do you get where this whole thing is hypocritical? Is this a flaunt of your 'connections'?
> 
> I think you will do a greater service to your members if you don't censor responses for anything other than blatant misinformation and obviously profane content.


I agree completely. This is about the most useless thread I have ever seen.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

This thread is back open, by popular demand. I will take the heat for it, the reality is, it didnt belong in the support forums. Specualtion is fine, so sorry. Why are my ears burning?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

Feel the heat Jeff.  Thanks for coming around. Allow me to repost my original post which was removed.



> I wish I hadn't waited.
> 
> satguys posted a notice this morning with the expected issued to be addressed by 282.
> 
> ...


Note: This is not an advertisement. This is sharing information and giving credit for the source. I am a member here, and have been for three some odd years. I have gained information here and supplied information to others here. What makes a peer support forum work is the free flow of information. If that is quelled, the approach of a truncated facsimile of a great dbs forum is upon us. Don't let that happen, please.


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

gpflepsen said:


> Feel the heat Jeff.  Thanks for coming around. Allow me to repost my original post which was removed.
> 
> Note: This is not an advertisement. This is sharing information and giving credit for the source. I am a member here, and have been for three some odd years. I have gained information here and supplied information to others here. What makes a peer support forum work is the free flow of information. If that is quelled, the approach of a truncated facsimile of a great dbs forum is upon us. Don't let that happen, please.


It is kind of iffy on what you can link to the other site. Some times the post will be disappear (As Yours Did) and sometime it will stay. The best rule of thumb is don't link to the other site or you run the risk of having your post deleted. If you do it to often, you will be Banned from here.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The post being deleted had to deal with content. After some discussion, it was allowed. Thats all. Think what you want, no hidden agenda, I stated it was my mistake. Back on topic, guess we all know the upgrade didnt happen.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We rely a lot on attitude. The couple people I remember being banned after posting links were not banned for posting the link but for their reaction to having their post removed. (And the posts were not removed simply because they happened to link to any particular site.)

We are not going to get into individual cases. We have discussed the policy in the public "Forum Support" (formerly Admin) forum. That is *the* place for discussions on how the forum is run. (Although DBS Talk Club members will find additional discussion in the Watercooler when Chris is working on upgrades and changes.)

So, with a little more illuminiation on the off-topic, let's get back to on-topic speculation ...

James


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

The only bugs I pray get fixed are the loss of audio and the mix-up that get going when using local or PiP features, and the reboot that happens when hitting 'INFO' or trick playing live content. I'd rather have this delay for a week instead of getting another buggy update.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Please don't anyone get me wrong, but is L2.82 going to happen soon? My 942 used to work very well. Tonight I was not able to watch anything live with a recording in progress without listening to the audio from the recording in progress. Later I was not able to hear any audio on programs without advancing to live time. I know the 942 is good hardware because it worked well before L2.80.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One trusted source has a full phase of L2.82 feeding as of last Thursday.

There is a question of if all the proposed changes will be in the next software release - which is one reason why release notes should not be trusted until the software is actually released. It doesn't do anyone any good to say "Well I have L2.82 and the 'xxxxxx' bug listed has not been fixed" when the actually released version didn't attempt to fix the bug.

Be patient - as Jeff said "goodies are coming".

JL


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Today seen in stream L2.81 and

New FW:'ASE1'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
'1[01]1[0A]' 'MA[BD-FHJK][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: DP942
List of Serial Numbers:
[179]

New FW:'ASD1'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
'1[01]1[0A]' 'MA[BD-FHJK][A-DJ]'
IRD Model: DP942
List of Serial Numbers:
[181]

I see only 360 receivers participating.

EDIT: After check the real receiver numbers, there are really only 179. They just did cut two when made ASE1 after ASD1.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Today seen in stream L2.81 and
> 
> New FW:'ASE1'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs:
> ...


These are Betas.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

But owned by same innocent ppl .


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

P Smith said:


> But owned by same innocent ppl .


Pretty sure all the Beta folk are volunteers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> Pretty sure all the Beta folk are volunteers.


Unless there was a clerical error you can be sure that you are right. From what I've been told, many are using their own equipment as well, putting their equipment "at risk" just to be on the bleeding edge and help make receivers better for other users!

JL


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> . . . From what I've been told, many are using their own equipment as well, putting their equipment "at risk" just to be on the bleeding edge and help make receivers better for other users!
> 
> JL


Some software vendors call these hearty souls, "customers."

John


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I plead ignorance to how downloads roll out. Last night was the first time in weeks that I got thru a full evening of viewing without audio glitches or picture freezes. Is it possible some things have been done in advance of the official download?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nay, only if a miracle happened .


----------



## primevil (Jul 15, 2005)

For those of you that have been waiting for the update Software Version L2.82 for DVR 942 should be released tomorrow.

I can't post links yet but if you go the the Dish Network Tech Portal site they have this posted:

11/2/2005: 1258 Software Version L2.82 for DVR 942

Effective Thursday, November 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.82 for the DVR 942 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.82 will be the valid software version for the DVR 942.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

primevil said:


> For those of you that have been waiting for the update Software Version L2.82 for DVR 942 should be released tomorrow.
> 
> I can't post links yet but if you go the the Dish Network Tech Portal site they have this posted:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, sure hope it fixes the problems.


----------

